# Lab won't wag her tail anymore



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My 2 year old lab woke up this morning and won't wag her tail at all. We hunted pretty hard yesterday and she retrieved a few limits of ducks through some cold water. I was worried at first her tail maybe had frostbite, but after doing a few google searches it sounds like she may just have "limp tail" and it should heal on its own after a few days. Is there anything I should watch for or be worried about? I gave her a buffered aspirin but it didn't seem to do much. Below is a video of her last retrieve for the day and her tail was fine then. Anything else I can do to help her?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Seek veterinary advice first, but here is my opinion:
Cold water tail, or limber tail syndrome, is pretty common this time of year. I think your diagnosis is probably accurate. Rest and anti-inflammatory drugs are the cure. Don't continue with the aspirin. You'll give the dog an ulcer. Get some Rimadyl from the vet.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive had that happen a few times should go away in a couple days. Is she sore to touch? Not want to sit down? I'd probably give it a couple days and if she doesnt improve or is really miserable now see a vet.
Looks like she is working pretty good for you. Did a nice job on that pintail.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*I've had three labs and they've all had this*

issue at one point or another. My 19-month-old yellow had it earlier this year after opening day of the pheasant hunt. I've never been quite sure what has caused it. Water often seems to be involved. Either way, after two or three days it seems to go away on its own.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

My 1 year old choco had it beginning of the season this year. I thought she broke her tail, wouldn't let anyone touch it. Rest over several days brought her back to normal.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> Ive had that happen a few times should go away in a couple days. Is she sore to touch? Not want to sit down? I'd probably give it a couple days and if she doesnt improve or is really miserable now see a vet.
> Looks like she is working pretty good for you. Did a nice job on that pintail.


All of the above Steve. She would whimper pretty bad yesterday if I touched her tail at all, this morning she was starting to wag it a little. Hopefully another day of rest and she'll be good.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

She will be fine


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

How's the tail doing now?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> How's the tail doing now?


Better! Not quite back to full range, but much better. She had no problem jumping up on the counter this morning to eat my eggs when I stepped out and that really got her tail a going!


----------

